
Tesla Cybertruck Won't Be Legal in Europe - edward
https://carbuzz.com/news/tesla-cybertruck-wont-be-legal-in-europe
======
hurricanetc
Knows next to nothing about the vehicle. Has no idea about actual
implementation details or safety because vehicle does not currently exist.

Still makes blanket statements of fact anyway.

